# Lt. Col. Dave Grossman to cops: "The enemy is denial"



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Editor's Corner*
with PoliceOne Senior Editor Doug Wyllie

*Lt. Col. Dave Grossman to cops: "The enemy is denial"Preventing juvenile mass murder in American schools is the job of police officers, school teachers, and concerned parents - but cops are on the front lines *

_*Editor's Note:* Today we bring you the first in an occasional series of articles stemming from an extraordinary daylong seminar presented by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman. In coming months we'll discuss Grossman's thoughts on the use of autogenic breathing, surviving gunshot wounds, and dealing with survivor guilt following a gun battle. We begin with violence among and against children in our schools. We would like to extend our special thanks to Gary Peterson, Mike Elerick, and the men and women of the California Peace Officers Association (Region II) for their warm invitation to this remarkable talk. On Saturday, May 8th, CPOA is holding its annual Memorial Run and Family BBQ, honoring California officers who died in the line of duty in 2009. Additional details are available here._

"How many kids have been killed by school fire in all of North America in the past 50 years? Kids killed... school fire... North America... 50 years... How many? Zero. That's right. Not one single kid has been killed by school fire anywhere in North America in the past half a century. Now, how many kids have been killed by school violence?"

Lt. Col. Dave Grossman to cops: "The enemy is denial"


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Excellent article; anyone take the fascinating Beslan Siege seminar offered by the the Department of Homeland Security in Boston a couple of a days ago?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant recommend this guy enough, I listen to his Bullet Proof Mind atleast once a month hes brilliant.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Great article.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I cant recommend this guy enough, I listen to his Bullet Proof Mind atleast once a month hes brilliant.


I listen to it also often.

I love this quote from the article:

Equip every cop in America with a patrol rifle. One chief of police, upon getting rifles for all his officers once said, "If an active killer strikes in my town, the response time will be measured in feet per second."


----------

